# Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot, 2013 - Pot Luck Supper



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2013)

The TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot will be held on March 16-17, 2013 at The Rock Ranch located on Highway 36 between Barnesville and Thomaston at The Rock, GA. We'd like to have another Pot Luck Supper on Saturday evening, March 16. We will start at 7:00 p.m. This thread will serve as our sign up sheet for what folks will commit to bring.

In addition to the things we will be eating, we will also need the following items:

Sweet Tea
Unsweet Tea
Other soft drinks
Ice
Plastic Cups
Paper Plates
Napkins
Plastic Eating Utensils

Your food items can be something that you made with your own hands or had your spouse to make. It can even be store bought. 

Over the past couple of years, our Pot Luck Supper has become one of the highlights of our annual State Shoot. Let's make this year's supper one to remember!

We'd love for everyone to pitch in and make this the highlight of the shoot.

Tell us what you'll bring and I'll start a list on this initial post and keep it updated as folks add to it.

The List

Main Dishes
Son-of-a-gun Stew - Dutchman
Fried chicken - Dennis
Chicken and Rice with Green Chilies - RogerB
Chicken Wings - Al33
Venison BBQ - Todd Cook
Venison and brown rice - Jake Allen
Venison meatloaf - Morning hunter
Beef kabobs - PRlongbow
Meat - Bowhunterga
Fried chicken - Charlie 2 arrow
Chicken and sausage jambayala - Choctawlb

Sides
Suicide potatoes - Dutchman
Pork & Beans - RogerB
Salad - TNGirl
Vegetable - TNGirl
Cornbread salad - Woodswalker
Marinated veggie salad - Morning hunter
Side - Bowhunterga
Fruit salad - John V
Cajun Coleslaw - D4

Desserts
Apple Pies - Buckbacks
Chocolate Cake - Todd Cook
Dealer's Choice - TNGirl
Dessert - Morning Hunter
Dessert - Bowhunterga
Pineapple Upsidedown Cake - Woodswalker
Dessert - Red Arrow


Bread
Dinner Rolls, butter - ngabowhunter

Beverages
Dealer's Choice - TNGirl
Sweet Tea - Morning Hunter
Sweet Tea - 2wheelfoster
Soft Drinks - Morning Hunter
Drinks - D4

Supplies
Plates - dm/wolfskin
Cups - dm/wolfskin
Utensils - dm/wolfskin
Supplies - 2wheelfoster
Plates - Charlie 2 arrow
Napkins - Charlie 2 arrow
Utensils - Charlie 2 arrow
Ice - John V
Cups - John V
Ice - Stump Shooter


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2013)

Some photos from past pot luck suppers.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll do a Pork Roast


----------



## RogerB (Feb 10, 2013)

Put me down for Chicken and Rice with Green Chilies, and Pork and Beans.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 11, 2013)

I realize it is a little early but if you plan to attend please let us know even if you don't know exactly what you will bring , you can always make a final decission (or change your mind ) later. 
Thanks


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 14, 2013)

I will be there.... not sure what I will do for the meal yet.......


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2013)

Ill bring a couple apple pies. 2-3 in my party.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2013)

The hot wings seemed to have disappeared pretty fast in the past so I will do them again. May serve them up as hors d'oeuvres (thats "or-derves" for those who can't read French). I'll be sure to bring plenty.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 17, 2013)

We'll bring some venison BBQ and a choclate cake.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't believe it but this this is two weeks from this coming Saturday.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2013)

Either a bunch of y'all ain't coming to the Pot Luck Supper or we're gonna go hungry, one or the other...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry Gene! you know Jeff and I will bring something but just haven't had a chance to plan it yet!
I am good for a large salad, vegs of my choice, dessert and drinks. Jeff will have to let you know himself......


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump for more groceries...less than two weeks away now.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2013)

Venison and brown rice with mushrooms, onions, english peas, pineapple chunks and garlic, all perfectly cooked in an eight. Qt dutch oven.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 7, 2013)

Jenn and I  are coming out, will bring a couple dishes, but haven't decided what they will be....but we will bring two good sized dishes at a minimum.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2013)

For some of you non-cooks, we need paper plates, plastic eating utensils, napkins, ice, cups, and beverages. Let me know. Planning time is growing short...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2013)

Some door prizes will be given to folks contributing to the supper.
I have a dutch oven lid lifter and trivet, to donate as one of the prizes.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump. Into the last few days.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like we are going to be able to make it. We can bring some dinner rolls and some butter.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Sally and I will bring venison meatloaf, marinated veggie salad, sweet tea and a dessert.


----------



## PRlongbow (Mar 11, 2013)

Carol and I will be bringing "speedy" beef kabobs and looking forward to seeing everybody.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies thus far.

Anyone else planning to join us for the potluck supper?

It's five days from now...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2013)

I will bring a couple of gallons of sweet tea and eating supplies!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't think there are picnic tables.....so a few tables and everyone bring a chair might be good also!?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 12, 2013)

My buddy Allan, and I, would like to attend. we'll bring some store bought fried chicken & some plates/cutlery napkins.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2013)

checked the weather for this event.....looks great!!!!


----------



## John V. (Mar 12, 2013)

We are planning to come.  There are 4 of us.

We will bring a cooler full of ice, drink cups and a fruit salad.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

I see no one has mentioned ice if it's not available at the ranch I, could bring two ice chest full or what's needed let me know?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2013)

Three days.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone else coming to the potluck supper?

Day after tomorrow...


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 14, 2013)

Got a couple of two liter soft drinks also.


----------



## D4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Put me down for Cajun cole slaw and some drinks.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 14, 2013)

I won't be making it after all since we couldn't find a sitter for the slew of kiddos we have at the house.  But Casey and Taylor will still be coming out for the weekend.  We are listed as Woods Walker, bringing 2 sides, Dealers Choice.  You can edit that if you wish.  Casey is making his corn bread salad, that is AH-mazing!  And I will be sending him with my homemade pineapple upside down cake.  I'll miss being there with everyone, but happy shooting to you all!  Looks like its gonna be real purty weather for you.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to all who made a commitment to bring food, beverages, or supplies. I appreciate your stepping up! You are the folks that make this thing go!

I'm leaving before daylight in the morning for The Rock Ranch. See y'all there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2013)

well I plan to bring potato salad, cold pasta salad and cold pea salad (plus a key lime pie and italian creme cake courtesy of BILO)for Sat night supper......Golly they're good!!!!

See ya'll there!!!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 15, 2013)

Justin and me will be there in the morning.  We'll bring dessert..


----------



## whossbows (Mar 16, 2013)

You all have a good time.guess i will take my klan to the o f


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd like to thank everyone who brought food, beverages, and supplies to the potluck. It was great and I appreciate each one of you for helping to make it a success!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 19, 2013)

dutchman said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who brought food, beverages, and supplies to the potluck. It was great and I appreciate each one of you for helping to make it a success!



It was definitely a great success Gene. Thanks for leading the charge in this annual event and effort. Great job sir!!!


----------

